# My first turned/lidded box/jar



## manbuckwal (Jul 31, 2015)

i don't know what to call it . but I made it for my wife and she is very happy . Buckeye burl 3" wide 4" to the top of the do-dad on top of the lid ( henry will cringe at the grammar ) . Put 3 coats of lacquer and knocked it. Back w 0000 . I cracked the lid when i put it in the jaws to finish sanding, thank goodness for CA
Have I ever mentioned how much I hate sanding 
lol. . C&C welcome. Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2015)

Nicely done, Tom! I love the two tone, and you did a nice job keeping the grain matched from lid to base.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 31, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Tom! I love the two tone, and you did a nice job keeping the grain matched from lid to base.



Thanks David, one of these days I will learn to take better pics too lol.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 31, 2015)

Nicely done, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, what they said ... it's a great looking lidded box, complete with do-dad

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kris stratton (Jul 31, 2015)

i like that little box.good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 31, 2015)

That's great for a first or 50th. With the great wood you have access to, the sky's the limit...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 1, 2015)

Great little box for sure. If i may suggest, the next time you do one of these. Maybe look at the shape of one of your kitchen cab pulls and giving it a different shape on your do dad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Tom that is some beautiful wood. The box and lid really look good. I think the doodad could have more shaping. All said and done, I am sure she will treasure it.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2015)

Wood kind of takes my breath away! Very nice job. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Great little box for sure. If i may suggest, the next time you do one of these. Maybe look at the shape of one of your kitchen cab pulls and giving it a different shape on your do dad.



Thanks Steve, I'm guessing you mean lil more elongated "rounded" on top of the do-dad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Tom that is some beautiful wood. The box and lid really look good. I think the doodad could have more shaping. All said and done, I am sure she will treasure it.



Thanks Ray, originally I was going to try my hand at turning a "finial" for the lid, maybe next time I'll shooy for that to "dress" it up more . My wife is beyond happy with it ! 



Nature Man said:


> Wood kind of takes my breath away! Very nice job. Chuck



Thanks Chuck, when I cut this piece I knew right away I wanted to try something like this .


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 1, 2015)

Tom yep, but there's where it gets tricky. Different folks like different knobs, or finials. you can go with a standard looking knob, or all the way over the top with something like a hand carved eagle.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Tom yep, but there's where it gets tricky. Different folks like different knobs, or finials. you can go with a standard looking knob, or all the way over the top with something like a hand carved eagle.



Well I can certainly say I won't be carving any eagles  What wood would you use for a finial on this ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Well I can certainly say I won't be carving any eagles  What wood would you use for a finial on this ?


 Well seeing as i'm cheap  I would use holly and dye it black. Now if i had it i would use something like ebony or black wood. Now of course that's just me, but i think with this wood it would go over really great. Heck man if not a eagle how about something like this.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Well seeing as i'm cheap  I would use holly and dye it black. Now if i had it i would use something like ebony or black wood. Now of course that's just me, but i think with this wood it would go over really great. Heck man if not a eagle how about something like this.
> 
> View attachment 84456



I was thinking ebony too . 

Yeah, I dont see me getting there 

I guess I could go the toy store and buy a figurine and glue it on as the finial

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I guess I could go the toy store and buy a figurine and glue it on as the finial


Heck man don't hide two hard you might find me a # of years ago when i did this one.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Heck man don't hide two hard you might find me a # of years ago when i did this one.
> 
> View attachment 84457



Thats awesome and for a good cause !


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice job, Tom! I see matching grain, crisp cuts at the lid fit, and, for me, the doo-dad goes perfectly with the well proportioned box and lid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 1, 2015)

Well done Tom - Its a beautiful piece of wood and you made it better. Nice lines, nice proportions, nice edges. The top do-dad is completely open to interpretation. Theres room for more creativity but there is certainly nothing wrong with what you did. The MOST important thing is that Mrs. Tom loves it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

